# Dose for Cydectin



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am having a tough time with internal parasites. The vet has tried Ivomic plus and Valbazon but I have one doe who still tests positive. I have some Cydectin but want to verify its dose is 1cc orally per 25 pounds body weight. Give three doses ten days apart. Has anyone used Cydectin and is this dose correct?


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just looked thru the Internet. I have the sheep oral drench of Cydectin and I found a dose that is 1cc per 10 pounds body weight. So which is it? 1cc per 10 or 25 pounds of body weight? Confused!,


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Goats are twice that of sheep on the sheep cydectin oral drench, we were told and follow. This is the label on the bottle of sheep drench. If this is what you use in goats you double the amount on a goat.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It's 1cc per 25 lbs.
Cydectin is really strong stuff though, I wouldn't re-dose unless absolutely nessecary. I only use it as a last resort, so if you're having trouble getting rid of them, one dose of Cydectin will probably do it.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Dosing*



margaret said:


> It's 1cc per 25 lbs.
> Cydectin is really strong stuff though, I wouldn't re-dose unless absolutely nessecary. I only use it as a last resort, so if you're having trouble getting rid of them, one dose of Cydectin will probably do it.


I was told to double the amount of Cydectin of that of the sheep. Goats need twice as much. Many of the forum moderators have said this as well. Also, our new vet said to do the same. Double the sheep dose for goats.

Also, it was told us that it is difficult to overdose them, they are tougher than you think. Within reason, I assume.

However, it is also stated that by under dosing your goats is worse than not giving them. Not sure why this is, or how to explain what we were told, but giving them too little is not helpful, but counterproductive .


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You don't want to OD Cydectin. That stuff is strong. And 1 cc/ 25 lbs isn't under dose. It'll knock the parasites out when nothing else will.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The reason you don't want to under dose is because the worms build up a resistance to the medicine. It kills some, but not all of them, and the ones that survive build immunity to whatever med you're using.
That's part of the reason you don't want to re-dose unless you have to.

I've never had to re-dose on Cydectin. It's a strong, effective med.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you don't want to under dose than quit telling him to. 

The dose for sheep drench is 1 cc per 11 lbs for sheep, for goats it is 2 cc per 11 lbs.

The 1 cc per 22 lbs dosage is for using the pour on orally and the dosage for the horse paste is 1 cc per 100 lbs. All these preparations are different strengths, the sheep drench is the lowest strength of all of them.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not telling anyone to under dose.
The Cydectin I use is 1 cc per 25 lbs orally, and is most certainly not an under dose.
Maybe I have the pour on stuff, not the oral drench, no need to act like I don't know anything.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

There are some parts of the country where Cydectin/moxidectin is starting to lose its knock down power, worms are building up a resistance to it.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I sure hope that doesn't happen down here, right now it's a very effective medicine.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Cydectin dosing*



goathiker said:


> If you don't want to under dose than quit telling him to.
> 
> The dose for sheep drench is 1 cc per 11 lbs for sheep, for goats it is 2 cc per 11 lbs.
> 
> The 1 cc per 22 lbs dosage is for using the pour on orally and the dosage for the horse paste is 1 cc per 100 lbs. All these preparations are different strengths, the sheep drench is the lowest strength of all of them.


Goat hiker has the dosing and is what we are following.

Again we are treating some goats, some are new ones and two are does with kids.


----------



## Matt White (Aug 16, 2018)

Cydectin works very good here also,
Just got back from the vet with a 6 month old kid.
Her red cell blood should have been a 
40-45. It was a 4. 
Cydectin saved her life.


----------



## samuelsmith0617 (11 mo ago)

odieclark said:


> Goats are twice that of sheep on the sheep cydectin oral drench, we were told and follow. This is the label on the bottle of sheep drench. If this is what you use in goats you double the amount on a goat.


I'm looking and I just want to make sure too because I'm using cydectin. Are you sure it's double the dose because I thought it was double the weight. 1 for 10 on sheep. And aprox 1 for 20 on goats


----------



## samuelsmith0617 (11 mo ago)

odieclark said:


> *Cydectin dosing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty so much . I used it a couple years ago but wasn't sure of the dose now. I have the sheep stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have dose for Cydectin sheep drench as 4 1/2 cc per 25#


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I have dose for Cydectin sheep drench as 4 1/2 cc per 25#


Just want to 2nd that dosage 👆 I have written down the dose of 4.5 ml per 25# orally, also


----------



## racheljordan71116 (7 mo ago)

I and most other goat owners in my area use Cydectin pour on (given orally) for cattle. The dosage for that is 1 cc per 20lbs. And it will knock out the worm load and see improvement most of the time by that evening or next day.


----------

